# Line color for Leaders lines.



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

We were discussing leader materials in another thread, which bring the following question.
Which color do you prefer for your lines? I think Fluorocarbon lines are all clear, but there are several colors for Mono lines.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

j102 said:


> We were discussing leader materials in another thread, which bring the following question.
> Which color do you prefer for your lines? I think Fluorocarbon lines are all clear, but there are several colors for Mono lines.


Yo Zuri also makes a pink Flouro that they call "disappearing pink"


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't believe color makes much difference at all when chunking topwaters but, sub-surface, nondiscernable as possible. For fly fishing, INVISIBLE would be nice !


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

yobata said:


> Yo Zuri also makes a pink Flouro that they call "disappearing pink"


They say pink is an "invisible" line.
Don't know anyone that uses it though.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

fishicaltherapist said:


> I don't believe color makes much difference at all when chunking topwaters but, sub-surface, nondiscernable as possible. For fly fishing, INVISIBLE would be nice !


Yeah, that would be nice.
The most "invisible" I think are clear, blue and they say pink too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Clear


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

IMO when I'm looking for reds I'm usually super shallow so I'm using mono leader to help my fly not sink too fast. I use just some 14 pound stren from walmart and it has a blueish hint to it. But it's so shallow I don't really worry about the fish seeing any glare in the line. If I'm fishing 2.5 foot or deeper I'm using fluro as leader to help it sink. I fell like the reds are gonna want the fly towards the bottom or in holes. Also use fluro cause I feel like they have more time to look the fly over rather than being up shallow in a foot or usually less. I like that pink Fluro though. Wouldn't mind trying that but I have never seen it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've used the YoZuri Pink FC. I think it works good if you were offshore bottom fishing since in the spectrum of colors, red disappears in deeper depths, but I think it's still suddelly visible in sub surface or shallow depths, like flats fishing.

Inshore, I prefer to be as clear of a line as possible. You see some clearer than others. So for leader material, I've been using the large arbor stuff they sell in Wal-Mart called Tsunami Pro. I've found it to be very clear, thinner diameter than other FC, the large arbor spools helps to reduce memory (coiling), it's stiffer than some others (which I like) and it's on the lower side of pricing for FC.

Back to mono... Many years ago, I use to use a gray colored Trilene Big Game mono on one of my tarpon rods where I use to fish for big stuff like tarpon in deep passes and at night and it seem to work good. Then I switch to Silver Thread with a light gray tint to the mono and it seemed to be a better quality line. So I used it for a while. Then for day fishing on the same type rod, I switched to Momoi Hi Catch Diamond in either clear or blue.

I've used some monos in the past that were pale green for backwater stuff. I was never a fan of anything Hi-Vis since I figured if I can see it, so can the fish.

So I admit I still use mono on my conventional reels (Shimano Toriums), but it's got to be high quality mono for me. Lines like Momoi, Silver Thread, P-Line or Sunline, all of which I've used and really like. If the colors are very faint tint to match the water colors I'm fishing, then I'm ok with it (for the reason I will give below), otherwise, it's clear with no color for me.

With those rods I use mono on, I will still add a 4-8ft length of FC with matching lb test to the end of the mono and then add a piece of FC leader material. That just adds to the stealth and abrasion resistance.

Ted Haas


----------

